# MLCS/Woodline



## impeyan (Jan 16, 2011)

I am a novice and just starting table routing. I am just about to finish my table (router workshop) and I am considering getting a set of 1/2" bits to get started rather than one at a time as I need them. I bought a set of woodline 1/4" for my 1010 festool and don't seem to be using many of them. I guess as I expand my knowledge, I may use who knows what.

Two questions for today....

(1) Is the quality of MLCS and Woodline about the same ? 

(2) Is it a good idea to put a small piece of rubber (I used pond liner in my 1/4" festool) in the bottom of the collets so the longer bits can never bottom out ?

Thanks in advance, ron


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

impeyan said:


> I am a novice and just starting table routing. I am just about to finish my table (router workshop) and I am considering getting a set of 1/2" bits to get started rather than one at a time as I need them. I bought a set of woodline 1/4" for my 1010 festool and don't seem to be using many of them. I guess as I expand my knowledge, I may use who knows what.
> 
> Two questions for today....
> 
> ...


Hi Ron - Welcome to the forum
I have both Woodline and MLCS and, IMO, they are both decent quality, mid priced bits. Between the two, I'd pick up whatever is cheaper which makes MLCS hard to beat with their free shipping. :sold:

I keep rubber grommets in the bottom of my collets but on longer bits I usually remove them to ensure I have at least 80-90% of the shank captured. I've got some bits that will have less than half the shank in there if I leave the grommet in.:fie:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I"ve got both as well, and they are both great values.

As for the rubber, I don't put anything in the bottom of my router, I just pick them up a bit. If the bit passes completely through the collet and does not bottom out you will have a good hold on it.


----------

